# Embertone Strings Bundle SALE - LAST CALL - Only until February 22nd



## Thorsten Meyer (Feb 8, 2017)

https://audioplugin.deals/ref/18/




*This deal will be available until February 22nd.*
*
*
Audio Plugin Deals has launch another crazy deal for 199USD you get the Embertone Solo Strings Bundle (Affiliate Link) containing Friedlander Violin, Fischer Viola, Blakus Cello, and Leonid Bass. Back in February 2016 Alex and team from Embertone complete soloist library for their Intimate Strings series with the release of Leonid Bass. All four are expressive solo string instruments. The Solo instruments are designed to help you to write for any styles of music.

If you're looking for a full set of solo strings, there are many choices. What speaks for the embertone string bundle is the *current price of 199USD (Affiliate Link)*, the impressive timbre/bow position + dynamic control and the quality of the bass, where the other instruments are being enhanced to a similar level. This is not to say that you will not get a wonderful Violin, Viola, and Cello, you will get a wonderful sounding which with the planned updates to those instruments will offer your more additional features. Embertone can be your go to library: not expensive and very flexible. In short, the four instrument sound terrific.

I love the Bass and Cello see below


More from Embertone  AN INTERVIEW WITH ALEX DAVIS, CO-FOUNDER OF EMBERTONE


----------



## Anthony N.Putson (Feb 8, 2017)

Superb deal! But nit for me as i already own 2 of them 8(


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Feb 8, 2017)

I would just see with Alex from Embertone directly what can be done in your case)


Anthony N.Putson said:


> Superb deal! But nit for me as i already own 2 of them 8(


----------



## Anthony N.Putson (Feb 9, 2017)

Yeah mailed him just now...


----------



## maro (Feb 9, 2017)

Leonid Bass. Is it good for jazz, like pizz articulation for walking bass? Anybody tried?


----------



## malachy (Feb 9, 2017)

Wow! They've finally run out of pianos! 

This looks like a really nice offer, How do these compare to something like Virharmonic violin and Cello and another one I see praised a lot is Emotional Cello (although more $$)? The Embertone Bass demos does sound great!


----------



## Michael Antrum (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## fiestared (Feb 9, 2017)

Thorsten Meyer said:


> https://audioplugin.deals/ref/18/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi,
I already own 1 of them... is there a solution ? Thanks


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Feb 9, 2017)

fiestared said:


> Hi,
> I already own 1 of them... is there a solution ? Thanks


I would contact Alex from embertone


----------



## stixman (Feb 9, 2017)

Maybe posting discounts here as I also have 1


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Feb 9, 2017)

I did take a closer look at the bundle here 

http://vi-control.net/community/threads/embertone-solo-strings-bundle.59739/


----------



## JC_ (Feb 9, 2017)

I believe Embertone allows license transfers so you could probably sell whichever one you have already but I would contact them first to see what they recommend.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Feb 9, 2017)

JC_ said:


> I believe Embertone allows license transfers so you could probably sell whichever one you have already but I would contact them first to see what they recommend.


To minimize the risk I would first see if there is an special upgrade


----------



## ZeroZero (Feb 9, 2017)

Downloaded this tonight, still exploring. I must say I am _super-impressed_ by the 'color' feature. For the uninitiated - this is a small box showing the bow crossing the body of the instrument at the bridge end. You can drag the bow close or far from the bridge. What this gives is _different sounding staccato_ for the positions of the bow. This is a beautiful feature to use and sounds very authentic.

Forget round robins - this is where it is at. All melodic string lines are a linear journey across 4 strings _at a set of specific lengths_ from the bridge - this is the story of a line. It _sounds_ this way.

Instant audible improvement here.

Z


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Feb 9, 2017)

It is really a great library the Bass and Cello are my favorite ones


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Feb 10, 2017)

AN INTERVIEW WITH ALEX DAVIS, CO-FOUNDER OF EMBERTONE
by Thorsten Meyer

Alex Davis from Embertone did take the time out off his busy schedule to provide some insights and background information about Embertone and the virtual instruments which help some many to write inspiring great music.

*Thorsten Meyer: You mentioned that you appreciate other virtual instrument companies in the market. Now you are in a market lead position yourself and inspire other start-ups to follow you.*

Alex Davis (Embertone): It comes from enjoying the process of making VIs — and obsession for detail. Jonathan and I got into this for the fun of it, and that is what sustains us still. When it’s not fun, it’s an uphill battle (and probably not worth it!)


*Alex Davis and Jonathan Churchill run Embertone, tell us a little about Embertone and about the team including other team members like Andreas Lemke?*

Embertone is a partnership between Jonathan and I. We work with dozens of composers, musicians, artists, programmers, affiliates and other developers. It’s incredibly gratifying to interact with so many talented people! Andreas is one of our closest partners. He has been working with us since the beginning, and we initially reached out to him in 2011 because of his amazing work revitalizing the Westgate instruments. His experience with true legato was the initial draw, but his talent is huge… he has created some amazing VI scripts for us, and continues to surprise us as we deepen our work together.

Elan Hickler of Sound Emote has been our go-to sample editor for a few years now. His work is incredibly advanced, and his obsession with perfection is really impressive...


*How did it all start?*

Jonathan and I both worked as 9-5 staff composers at a marketing agency in Raleigh North Carolina USA, We began recording some virtual instruments just for fun… and when we had collected a handful of them, we realized that we could build a company around it. A few months of work and we were able to release our first 6 products in July of 2012… it was a really big moment for us!


*How do you position Embertone to the market?*

We try not to take ourselves too seriously. We want to have FUN first and foremost. Beyond that, our concept is to develop a la carte instruments at really affordable prices. We’ve done our best to honor those founding principles still - even though some of our products are deeper and more expensive these days. I still love the idea that we can create a simple, useful, beautiful VI and sell it for around $20!


*Let’s focus on your string instruments. How and where do you capture and record your instruments?*

We tortured our musicians with hours of monotonous transition recording. Our first solo string was Friedlander Violin, which was recorded in a large room in an office building… Although our recording space and concept has evolved a whole lot since then, the overall approach for recording these instruments has not changed: we aim to capture a close and intimate sound, which allows us to bend the sound to our will a bit more. Another benefit of this recording style is that it allows our users to place the instrument in their own space, using IR or Algorithmic reverb.


*When recording the string libraries, who did perform the instruments and helped to record them?*

3/4 are players in the NC Symphony: Leonid Finkelshteyn on Bass, Chris Fischer on Viola, and Dovid Friedlander on Violin. For our cello we hooked up with Blake Robinson, the Australian Cellist/Composer.


*Tell us more about the same note re-bow and the different legato types?*

I believe that we were among the first to capture both bowed and slurred legato styles, which helps with realism by a huge margin! Each of the Intimate Solo Strings has bowed, slurred and portamento legato styles, with speed control as well… meaning that as you play slower and faster, the transitions will compress and expand, allowing for more comfortable real-time performance AND more realistic results. The same note legatos were recorded so that a user can make realistic note repeats. By holding down the sustain pedal and replaying a note, a “real” performance of a “same note” is heard.


*How many round-robins and dynamics did you include?*

The number of round robins vary greatly depending on the instrument and the articulation. In general, short articulations will have 4X round robin and 4 dynamics. Note sustains also generally have 4 dynamics as well. In terms of the legato transitions, however, the instruments in the series vary. Our violin and cello have only a single legato dynamic layer, while the bass and the viola have two. Having the two dynamics is so much fun! It allows users more variety and color in their playing, and the dynamic sets can be crossfaded without any phasing due to the way we processed the samples.


*When you did release the Fischer Viola you included new features like color morphing, dynamic morphing and an improved vibrato. Tell us more about those and how they help when scoring.*

Color morphing and dynamic morphing are important features! The dynamic morphing is a fancy way of saying that you can crossfade between dynamics seamlessly, without the pesky phasing effect that will usually occur. The color morphing is similar, but applies to the position of the bow between the fingerboard and the bridge. With the violin, viola and the bass, users can seamlessly move their virtual bow to any position, varying the timbre of the sound greatly. There’s a nice warm sound as the bow moves closer to the fingerboard, and a harsh, nasal quality (Sul ponticello) as the bow drifts toward the bridge.

We plan to update our cello and violin with as many of the newer, more advanced features of the viola and bass. The process is quite challenging and it has been a long road getting there. We hope to have some great updates this year!

*Where are you on updating all string instruments to the same level of features, any timeline you want to share?*

None as of yet. It is very high on my todo list.


*What is the reason to no offer single articulation patches?*

It’s simply not in our concept. As a compromise, however, I plan to allow users to purge any sample set they wish to from within the single instrument. We see these projects as VI’s more than just sample libraries. So it’s our sincere goal to integrate all of these articulations and styles into a single, intuitive interface!


*Let’s talk about the Ensemble feature. What is your guidance on how to use it best?*

Ensemble mode is Andreas’ vision. The concept is not very hard to understand, but to create it is a whole different story. Ensemble Mode is a complex system of using neighboring notes and re pitching them all on a single note… and also subtly repositioning notes to attack at slightly different times to further avoid any phasing. The Ensemble Mode is a lot of fun, especially because it approximates a full section of instruments playing bowed/slurred/portamentos. There are some more advanced features here as well, such as panning control and the ability to change the size of the ensemble by removing/adding players.


An important note about Ensemble Mode — a powerful computer is needed to handle it, because the voice count becomes quite high!


*Tell us more about how artist can use the instruments with their tablets or other devices?*

All of our Intimate Solo Strings come with Touch OSC templates. Touch OSC is a nifty little iOS/Android app that allows you to control dozens of settings within the space of a single tablet. I should emphasize that Touch OSC is NOT needed to get the full experience from these instruments. HOWEVER, it is really fun to be able to control most UI parameters with your 5 fingers. Most exciting perhaps is the X/Y vibrato grid. X for SPEED and Y for amplitude! It’s really fun and intuitive.

More about Touch OSC at www.hexler.net


*Is there any score where the string instruments have been used you like to point out?*

The composers who use our products throw our instruments everywhere . We recently received some glowing reviews from composer Jason Graves - he creates mock ups with our solo strings all the time, and especially fun because he knows and works with Chris, Leonid and Dovid from time to time. So he has access to the virtual players before bringing them into the recording studio and laying down real tracks!


*Thank you for your time.*

We’re glad to be involved, wishing you the best!

-Alex


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## Anthony N.Putson (Feb 11, 2017)

I mailed Alex but no reply. Nay mind...


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Feb 11, 2017)

Anthony N.Putson said:


> I mailed Alex but no reply. Nay mind...



Anthony, which email did you use to get in touch with Alex?


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Feb 12, 2017)

*Embertone Friedlander Violin Demo 2 *
https://www.youtube.com/user/realPhotoMocha


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Feb 13, 2017)

ZeroZero said:


> Downloaded this tonight, still exploring. I must say I am _super-impressed_ by the 'color' feature. For the uninitiated - this is a small box showing the bow crossing the body of the instrument at the bridge end. You can drag the bow close or far from the bridge. What this gives is _different sounding staccato_ for the positions of the bow. This is a beautiful feature to use and sounds very authentic.
> 
> Forget round robins - this is where it is at. All melodic string lines are a linear journey across 4 strings _at a set of specific lengths_ from the bridge - this is the story of a line. It _sounds_ this way.
> 
> ...



What is your feedback after having the string bundle for five days?


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Feb 13, 2017)

Chris did do a great job in reviewing the single Bass instrument some month ago which covers many questions that came up. Chris also provides additional information which may help you to decide about getting the bundle.


----------



## Anthony N.Putson (Feb 13, 2017)

Well, i mailed the Embertone guys but no reply ...shame.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Feb 13, 2017)

Anthony N.Putson said:


> Well, i mailed the Embertone guys but no reply ...shame.


I PM you and email address which you could try


----------



## ZeroZero (Feb 14, 2017)

Thorsten Meyer said:


> What is your feedback after having the string bundle for five days?


To be honest I have not used it, been engrossed in the piano. I don't regret buying it. At the mo it's my goto in my mind, we shall see.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Feb 15, 2017)

*This deal will be available until February 22nd.*


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Feb 17, 2017)

*Four days left* to make up your mind on the Friedlander Violin + Fischer Viola + Blakus Cello + Leonid Bass, the Intimate Solo Strings Bundle


----------



## Haakond (Feb 18, 2017)

I own Friedlander Violin and Blakus Cello. Sent an email to Embertone, and was able to get the viola and bass + the 25$ coupon, at only 125$. Great deal. And great instruments. They go directly into my template. I am not used to have controll over vibrato, but with a little practice they sound absolutly fantastic!


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Feb 18, 2017)

Haakond said:


> I own Friedlander Violin and Blakus Cello. Sent an email to Embertone, and was able to get the viola and bass + the 25$ coupon, at only 125$. Great deal. And great instruments. They go directly into my template. I am not used to have controll over vibrato, but with a little practice they sound absolutly fantastic!



I am really happy for you that it worked out and that you got this fine string bundle completed


----------



## Whatisvalis (Feb 18, 2017)

Any thoughts on Embertone and Chris Hien solo stuff, for those with both?


----------



## Parsifal666 (Feb 18, 2017)

Whatisvalis said:


> Any thoughts on Embertone and Chris Hien solo stuff, for those with both?



For my string quintet I used the Friedlander Violin for Violin 1 and the Chris Hein for 2, and they complemented each other very well, with plenty enough distinction tonally between the two to make the parts fit in a very interesting way imo. If you're curious, the Viola and Bass were 8dio Adagio, and I used the Emotional Cello. I'm not sure what it would sound like with all Hein and Friedlander, perhaps someone else could post an audio example.


----------



## Quasar (Feb 18, 2017)

Whatisvalis said:


> Any thoughts on Embertone and Chris Hien solo stuff, for those with both?


I have neither, but freely confess that I have been "geeking out" watching YouTube demos over this exact question: Embertone Solo Strings vs. Chris Hein, and am driving myself crazy trying to decide about this sale. I keep vacillating back and forth on whether or not to pull the trigger...


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Feb 18, 2017)

Tugboat said:


> I have neither, but freely confess that I have been "geeking out" watching YouTube demos over this exact question: Embertone Solo Strings vs. Chris Hein, and am driving myself crazy trying to decide about this sale. I keep vacillating back and forth on whether or not to pull the trigger...


If you are more happy to spend 500$ on the Hein bundle ...


----------



## Quasar (Feb 18, 2017)

Thorsten Meyer said:


> If you are more happy to spend 500$ on the Hein bundle ...


No LOL. This is not on the table. Waaayyy too expensive... If I don't get the Embertone strings now, the plan would be to wait for an eventual Best Service 2-for-1 or whatever, and get solo strings piecemeal, over an extended period of time. As of this writing I still have 4 days, 13 hours, 41 minutes and 44 seconds to decide...


----------



## Whatisvalis (Feb 18, 2017)

I'm more interested in the Hein Cello v Embertone - But 199 for the lot is tempting.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Feb 18, 2017)

Whatisvalis said:


> I'm more interested in the Hein Cello v Embertone - But 199 for the lot is tempting.


I will get Chris Hein later as well, but for now I am really happy with the Strings from Embertone.


----------



## sazema (Feb 18, 2017)

Parsifal666 said:


> For my string quintet I used the Friedlander Violin for Violin 1 and the Chris Hein for 2, and they complemented each other very well, with plenty enough distinction tonally between the two to make the parts fit in a very interesting way imo. If you're curious, the Viola and Bass were 8dio Adagio, and I used the Emotional Cello. I'm not sure what it would sound like with all Hein and Friedlander, perhaps someone else could post an audio example.


Do you have audiable link for quintet maybe? I'm very interested, because I can't decide what will be good choice for string quartets and quintets.


----------



## Embertone (Feb 18, 2017)

Just seeing this thread now -- apologies! I'll be reading through and addressing concerns/issues/questions/requests. Thanks all!

-Alex


----------



## mc_deli (Feb 18, 2017)

Embertone said:


> Just seeing this thread now -- apologies! I'll be reading through and addressing concerns/issues/questions/requests. Thanks all!
> 
> -Alex


I'm probably not the only one - I have the cello and am interested if there is a discount... at least one poster got in touch with you and got something off.

I'll email but if you have a policy for owners of 1-2-3 existing solo libs, this is a good place to tell


----------



## Embertone (Feb 19, 2017)

That's a great idea! Current owners get the following discounts:

If you own 3 of our 4 IS Solos, pick up the last one for $85 + $25 coupon
If you own 2 of our 4 IS Solos, get the other 2 for $125 + $25 coupon
If you own 1 of our 4 IS Solos, get the other 3 for $175 + $25 coupon

This offer ends when the Audio Plugin Deal ends on Tuesday! Please email us and we'll issue you a custom code!

[email protected]

<3, Alex


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Feb 19, 2017)

Embertone said:


> That's a great idea! Current owners get the following discounts:
> 
> If you own 3 of our 4 IS Solos, pick up the last one for $85 + $25 coupon
> If you own 2 of our 4 IS Solos, get the other 2 for $125 + $25 coupon
> ...


Great


----------



## amorphosynthesis (Feb 19, 2017)

Embertone said:


> That's a great idea! Current owners get the following discounts:
> 
> If you own 3 of our 4 IS Solos, pick up the last one for $85 + $25 coupon
> If you own 2 of our 4 IS Solos, get the other 2 for $125 + $25 coupon
> ...



And if you own 4 out of 4 IS Solos,take a 25$ coupon!!!!????  no eh?


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Feb 19, 2017)

amorphosynthesis said:


> And if you own 4 out of 4 IS Solos,take a 25$ coupon!!!!????  no eh?


----------



## mc_deli (Feb 19, 2017)

Embertone said:


> That's a great idea! Current owners get the following discounts:
> 
> If you own 3 of our 4 IS Solos, pick up the last one for $85 + $25 coupon
> If you own 2 of our 4 IS Solos, get the other 2 for $125 + $25 coupon
> ...


That's fair enough. I'm in


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Feb 19, 2017)

Embertone said:


> That's a great idea! Current owners get the following discounts:
> 
> If you own 3 of our 4 IS Solos, pick up the last one for $85 + $25 coupon
> If you own 2 of our 4 IS Solos, get the other 2 for $125 + $25 coupon
> ...


Very fair. As you have always been.


----------



## Embertone (Feb 20, 2017)

SoNowWhat? said:


> Very fair. As you have always been.


Thanks. We try!


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Feb 20, 2017)

Embertone said:


> Thanks. We try!


----------



## sp_comp (Feb 20, 2017)

I've been hesitating about getting the Leonid Bass. I've got the other 3, so I guess this is the catalyst. The coupon will be good for the dulcimer which sounds amazing too...


----------



## Embertone (Feb 20, 2017)

The dulcimer is one of my favs 

I think you'll like Leonid... it's our most recent and has lots of flexibility


----------



## sp_comp (Feb 20, 2017)

Embertone said:


> The dulcimer is one of my favs
> 
> I think you'll like Leonid... it's our most recent and has lots of flexibility


Nice! I'm working on a film right now that's going to need a string quartet/quintet(I haven't figured that out yet) so the Leonid might come in handy


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Feb 21, 2017)

sp_comp said:


> Nice! I'm working on a film right now that's going to need a string quartet/quintet(I haven't figured that out yet) so the Leonid might come in handy


The Leonid bass is my favorite out of the string bundle


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Feb 21, 2017)

Less than 24 hours are left to buy for 199USD the complete Embertone String Bundle


----------



## MillsMixx (Feb 21, 2017)

Got'em! Love'em!


----------



## Quasar (Feb 21, 2017)

MillsMixx said:


> Got'em! Love'em!



Just got'em too. I was on the fence, but know I would have regretted it if I let this deal pass.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Feb 22, 2017)

Only couple of hours left


----------



## JonSolo (Feb 22, 2017)

I have the Chris Hein set and feel this would be overkill... but it would be a must buy if I did not own the Hein stuff. Get it while it is hot!


----------



## Parsifal666 (Feb 22, 2017)

Thorsten Meyer said:


> The Leonid bass is my favorite out of the string bundle




That's the next Embertone I buy...even the developer raves over it (this isn't the first time I've seen Embertone stridently recommend Leonid).

I have and use the Friedlander in all my Chamber strings now, coupled with the Hein (and/or sometimes EW Gypsy and Solo). I'll get the Leonid (and stay happy with my Adagio Viole) and then probably call it a day on the solo strings. I really like what I have for now, and the Leonid would be an awesome way to complete things.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Feb 22, 2017)

JonSolo said:


> I have the Chris Hein set and feel this would be overkill... but it would be a must buy if I did not own the Hein stuff. Get it while it is hot!



This is what kept me from overindulging in what's a terrific Embertone sale. I have the Hein Solos, have the Friedlander, have the East West (and the EW is probably quite a bit better than what many here seem to think).


----------



## Hat_Tricky (Feb 22, 2017)

GREAT set of tools, great price. Owning some Chris Hein stuff I dont feel its redundant at all to have 2 different solo strings!


----------



## Quasar (Feb 23, 2017)

JonSolo said:


> I have the Chris Hein set and feel this would be overkill... but it would be a must buy if I did not own the Hein stuff. Get it while it is hot!



After going through video demos of both, I agree 100%, but from the opposite side of the coin. If I already had the CH strings, I wouldn't have considered this sale because it would indeed be overkill. But since I don't, this deal was too awesome to pass up. And after about a day of owning them, exploring the various sounds and UI features, I like them even more than I hoped I would.


----------



## malachy (Feb 23, 2017)

Tugboat said:


> After going through video demos of both, I agree 100%, but from the opposite side of the coin. If I already had the CH strings, I wouldn't have considered this sale because it would indeed be overkill. But since I don't, this deal was too awesome to pass up. And after about a day of owning them, exploring the various sounds and UI features, I like them even more than I hoped I would.



I couldn't resist playing with the excellent Fischer viola pizz & staccato a little this morning but stood up to grab a coffee, accidently mushed a few keys on the keyboard and it sounded exactly like a viola player falling off a stage in front of me, astounding realism, very impressive!


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Feb 23, 2017)

malachy said:


> I couldn't resist playing with the excellent Fischer viola pizz & staccato a little this morning but stood up to grab a coffee, accidently mushed a few keys on the keyboard and it sounded exactly like a viola player falling off a stage in front of me, astounding realism, very impressive!


I wonder how many round robins they recorded of Mr. Fischer tumbling.


----------



## John57 (Feb 23, 2017)

Already have their strings libraries but having a ball with their recorders library!


----------



## Quasar (Feb 23, 2017)

John57 said:


> Already have their strings libraries but having a ball with their recorders library!


Thinking about getting that with my $25 coupon.


----------



## airflamesred (Feb 23, 2017)

John57 said:


> Already have their strings libraries but having a ball with their recorders library!


Indeed, the recorders are good especially the tenor, as is, the Bb Clarinet. Wierdly though, 'The Charmer' just ain't doing it for me.

Generally though, Embertone do seem to be able to capture some magic within those velocity layers that make them extraordinarily playable. Along with the SM stuff I can just play for hours rather than feeling like I'm manipulating samples.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Feb 23, 2017)

John57 said:


> Already have their strings libraries but having a ball with their recorders library!


I know right. They're great.


----------



## John57 (Feb 26, 2017)

As far clarinet goes I went to a brilliant concert by Richard Stoltzman and Peter John Stoltzman in a place just called "The Room" which can only handle about 100 guests in a house. For $30 I can have all the wine, cheese, crackers, meatballs in sauce and desert. Also had an autograph as well. The number of high level Father and Son concerts I went can only be counted on one hand. You can see and hear the love between the two. The same night Yo-Yo Ma was playing nearby but I think that I had the better bargain. 
Lastly I wanted to say that the Embertone clarinet has vibrato control which is not easy to find in a library since traditional classical clarinet playing mostly use no vibrato.


----------

